# Snow Nose



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Merlin gets snow nose in the winter - hope it goes back to black like it did last summer, but I think he's pretty handsome even with the pinkish nose.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He sure is a handsome boy. I love his lips in the second picture.

(Are there any other crazies out there like me who like to play with their goldens lips? *looking from side to side*)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is still pretty handsome even with a snow nose. My guys never got their full black pigment back after the first year. They do darken up some during the summer.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

We don't even get snow (or anything remotely close to cold weather compared to much of the country) and my dogs still get lighter noses in the wintertime. They both got nice and black again during the warmer months last year, so I'm hoping the pigment comes back this year too.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

What a handsome guy. 

Mine get snow noses too, so far they have gone back to black in the summer.

I like to play with their ears and feet.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy no matter what color nose!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This is my first experience with snow noses. I really hope they get black again! 

I play with everything on them. LOL. They HAVE to think I'm nuts. Their lips, their ears, their butt feathers, their paws, their tummies... ahhh, I love it!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He's very handsome either way. Tucker has never gotten snow nose before. His is still jet black. I'm hoping that Tyson's stays the same way when he gets older!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

well this is sad, but I have never noticed if Copper's nose get lighter in the winter. I guess I'll have to check now.:doh:


----------

